# Weston PRO - 2200 vacuum sealer - $74.99!!!



## jaxrmrjmr (Feb 15, 2014)

Walking around Gander Mountain today and run across this on the bottom shelf of the clearance rack:













IMG_0575.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ Feb 15, 2014






It was the display model and only came with the power cord.  I went and bought a box of vacuum bags on the spot and asked one of the associates if I could plug it in and try it out before I bought it.  She hooked me up and it seemed to work fine.

There are two Ganders here.  One I never see anything on clearance or marked down.  At the other, I have found this $350-$400 vacuum sealer for $75 and a $250 meat mixer for $37.

Go figure.  I have a Foodsaver that stands up on the counter but I couldn't pass this up for $75.  Looks like it is the same machine as the 2300 except a unique model number was assigned to it for sale only at Gander Mountain.


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 16, 2014)

Boy, you can't pass on a deal like that!


----------

